# New Review from Reddit



## HardBody (Jun 1, 2017)

Please use this thread to post your source requests and source review requests. This thread will be posted every other week. 

AutoSarm
                                                                                                                                                              I'll just add a review since this is here. I ordered some MK677 from americanresearchlabs about a week ago to extend my current run of it from another source. The price was excellent with the 50% off discount that they have going on right now so I couldn't pass it up. I tried it over the holiday weekend to make sure that it's legit while I still have some MK from my other source. It has the same awful taste(it's actually a little better than my last source since it's mixed in PG and not water) and I get the exact same hunger sides(I want to eat EVERYTHING). I'd say that it's GTG.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 1, 2017)

Well hell, I feel much better going into my day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 1, 2017)

I would like tillacle labs to keep more LNE in stock..I would like the sust 875 to have a little less bite to it..It wouyld be nice not to have to fly to south africa to place my order..Last but nit least dr tillacle owes me my lucky cat foot that didnt come with my last order..thanks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2017)

I told u guys if u want some real reviews send some members some shit to try and do a write up on. Until then I doubt anyone will give u guys business.


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 1, 2017)

HardBody said:


> Please use this thread to post your source requests and source review requests. This thread will be posted every other week.
> AutoSarm
> 
> I'll just add a review since this is here. I ordered some MK677 from americanresearchlabs about a week ago to extend my current run of it from another source. The price was excellent with the 50% off discount that they have going on right now so I couldn't pass it up. I tried it over the holiday weekend to make sure that it's legit while I still have some MK from my other source. It has the same awful taste(it's actually a little better than my last source since it's mixed in PG and not water) and I get the exact same hunger sides(I want to eat EVERYTHING). I'd say that it's GTG.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I told u guys if u want some real reviews send some members some shit to try and do a write up on. Until then I doubt anyone will give u guys business.



I hear you but at the same time this is like coercion. Give us free shit or else? 

You guys are brutal lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hear you but at the same time this is like coercion. Give us free shit or else?
> 
> You guys are brutal lol



Haha na not saying it like that. Just saying its worked for other RC labs in the past here.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hear you but at the same time this is like coercion. Give us free shit or else?
> 
> You guys are brutal lol





ECKSRATED said:


> Haha na not saying it like that. Just saying its worked for other RC labs in the past here.



I'm saying it like that.


----------



## Dex (Jun 2, 2017)

What's with the numbers and symbols?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm saying it like that.



That's because you have chronic gyno and are skinny fat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha na not saying it like that. Just saying its worked for other RC labs in the past here.



Only said it cause it has me thinking about how a new RC can actually get started.  Seems almost impossible to prove your shit is correct these days.  We are cynical for good reason of course...

Ahhh nevermind. Rambling...


----------



## HardBody (Jun 2, 2017)

LoL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Only said it cause it has me thinking about how a new RC can actually get started.  Seems almost impossible to prove your shit is correct these days.  We are cynical for good reason of course...
> 
> Ahhh nevermind. Rambling...



Exactly. How did denzel get started in american gangster? He gave free samples of the blue magic to all the junkies to show how good it was and BOOM next thing ya know he's a millionaire


----------



## HardBody (Jun 3, 2017)

It was cut and pasted from Reddit----didn't look like that on my end


----------



## Kpb (Jun 8, 2017)

americanresearchlabs.com is legit. Ordered Tadalafil at 50% off. **** it why not. Woke up doing a cock stand with my massive 7" of steel


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 8, 2017)

Kpb said:


> americanresearchlabs.com is legit. Ordered Tadalafil at 50% off. **** it why not. Woke up doing a cock stand with my massive 7" of steel



So far past annoying at this point.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 8, 2017)

Eat a dick kthx


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 9, 2017)

Well these nice gentleman sent me some freebies to try. Stane adex and cialis. Took a nice dose of cialis about 5 hours ago and def getting random hard ons at work right now which is weird for me. It's definitely good cialis. I will start a log and give my honest review on all three as I use them


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2017)

Ordered a bit of stane from these folks per Ecks' sentiments about his pee-pee. Order was received in 3 calendar days - thats pretty fast IMO.

Threw-in a bit of the cialis to try as well. I'll be rotating both into my regimen and will report out.

- Savage


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 21, 2017)

Trusting the feedback above, ordered cialis/Viagra (30/50 per mL) combo with 50% off.  
Shipping was domestic and took 3 days for delivery (excluding Sunday).  Packaging was phenomenal--Lots of bubble wrap. 
I usually use 10 mg/day cialis and/or 25mg day Viagra prior to training.  Took the new product a for nearly a week now at 1/2 mL (15/25) ~30 min prior to training and have had great results. 
Pumps are excellent.   Constant boners, but also running Test, NPP, and Mast E.


----------



## Military_Spec (Jul 18, 2017)

so where is this viagra at I went to there site and it had nothing about it that I could see or maybe I was on the wrong site.... my wife wants me to get viagra lol just to try it out but she said it might break her in two!!! Here's for hopeing


----------



## Jin (Jul 18, 2017)

Military_Spec said:


> so where is this viagra at I went to there site and it had nothing about it that I could see or maybe I was on the wrong site.... my wife wants me to get viagra lol just to try it out but she said it might break her in two!!! Here's for hopeing



Don't expect research chems to be listed under brand names. *Sildenafil*​


----------



## MattLeeto (Nov 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well these nice gentleman sent me some freebies to try. Stane adex and cialis. Took a nice dose of cialis about 5 hours ago and def getting random hard ons at work right now which is weird for me. It's definitely good cialis. I will start a log and give my honest review on all three as I use them



Verdict? 

I just purchased from them.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2017)

I ordered thier dex, got here super fast!


----------



## MattLeeto (Nov 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I ordered thier dex, got here super fast!



Thank you Gibsonator. 

Im more concerned about legitimacy, quality, contamination etc. 

Its more concerning when dealing with injectables as opposed to orals. 

A couple of people on this thread mentioned they’d write a review and I wasnt able to find anything.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Currently using their adex. Getting bloods done in a few weeks, and will post the results


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 14, 2017)

I run their stane, had bloods done couple months back and my e2 was spot on.


----------

